# Which pedal drive works best?



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I've been looking towards getting another yak. I think the pedal drive yak will be my choice. I have quite a few friends that have the Hobie's and i've met a few with the Native's. I think the Native would be better and less expensive, just unsure on performance. Which pedal drive works best for all conditions?


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

My friend has the Native and I didn't care for the skeg pointing at my chest during launching and landing. I did like that fact that you can pedal it backwards, unlike the Hobie drive. This is handy for holding your position in current or wind.

I keep hearing about drive units, Hobie and Native, locking up after surf use. In fact, my friend's locked up after fishing at Hatteras. Luckily, Native stood behind it and replaced it.


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

Native


----------

